# explorer 8.1



## Davey Jones (Aug 4, 2014)

I had Vista for a few years and liked it then I got a new laptop (Toshiba)last December with 8.1.

I STILL, to this day, have not mastered this 8.1,am I the only one?

Its really a pain in the ash now to use it.


----------



## oldman (Aug 8, 2014)

Go to the library and check out Windows 8.1 for Dummies. It really helped me, although I haven't mastered it, I have picked up several new tricks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2014)

8.1 _who_?!?

I'm sticking with Win7 / Ultimate until they pry it from my cold, dead laptop.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2014)

Boy Phil. You really meant it didn't you?


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 8, 2014)

_My daughter hates it, won't be long before 9 is released i saw some screen shots and doesn't look bad_


----------



## oldman (Aug 9, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> I had Vista for a few years and liked it then I got a new laptop (Toshiba)last December with 8.1.
> 
> I STILL, to this day, have not mastered this 8.1,am I the only one?
> 
> Its really a pain in the ash now to use it.




I downloaded Windows 7 for free on my tablet and use that from time to time.


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

I like W 8 as long as I have classic shell installed.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 8, 2014)

Used XP at work, main access was UNIX/Linux since my tech support duties included those.  Liked XP very user friendly, Win 7 was also very user friendly for XP users.  Retired had an 8 yo laptop that originally came with Vista (sorry Davey it was a mess) laptop was built especially for Vista all drivers were incompatible and couldn't upgrade to 7 so I migrated to Linux used various releases found Mint was the most compatible.  Laptop bit the dirt and decided to avoid Win 8 and 8.1, bought an HP with Win 7 Pro that came with an 8.1 DVD.  The DVD resides in my drawer.  8 and 8.1 work best with touch screen and smartphones, mine isn't, yea I know you can make 8.1 look like 7 but why?  Linux is great but some things just work on Win 7.


----------

